# Cannabis Peanut Butter



## kite_grom (Jul 11, 2007)

I have been looking in to making special peanut butter but I don't know whether I should heat the peanut butter and pot together for a while or take some peanut oil with the pot and then put the peanuts in? Anyone have any suggestions or ideas on making some dank peanut butter? Thank

Peace
T


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jul 13, 2007)

Peanut oil with peanuts? Sounds like too much of a mess to me, for a product of inferior quality.

I think warming some bud in a VERY high fat peanut butter would work. I'm not sure if it would really produce anything that potent, and making sure it didn't burn the peanut butter might be a hassle. You might be better off making a small amount of some very potent cannabutter and then mixing that into the peanut butter. Don't quote me on it though.

~Ethno


----------



## Taipan (Jul 26, 2007)

well if u look at the ingredients in peanut butter its peanuts and oils and what not so i be if u take a blender or something put in a jar or peanut butter and some finely ground bud then blended it together it should work out okay


----------



## CrazyEyes187 (Sep 4, 2007)

howabout mixing sum hash oil with that there peanut butter ??


----------



## Pool (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, for peanut butter, I'd just add hash. As Crazy Eyes said, oil would be the best. If nothing else, dry out your hash as much as possible, and powder it. Mix well, enjoy.

For one jar of peanut butter though, I'd say use roughly 3(oil)-7(bubble, kief, etc...) grams of hash, depending on how potent it is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

i think the blender idea might work. use some peanut oil to draw out the thc. filter then mix with fresh peanuts in the blender. sounds like it would work. i've seen home peanut butter machines.


i googled it. Homemade Peanut Butter


----------



## kite_grom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cannabis peanut butter works very well. I used the all natural peanut butter, nothing but peanuts and salt, which is still very liquidy at room temp. I rigged a double boiler up, water in bottom, peanut butter in the top and got the peanut butter pretty hot, but not burning. Then dumped about 1/4 oz of coffee ground bud in the mix and stirred every once and a while for 45 min. Let the peanut butter cool or put in fridge and you have canna-peanut butter! It was very strong when I cooked it into peanut butter cookies, but also works on peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## small (Jul 18, 2009)

i have read that thc is fat soluble so if you have jiffy (not skippi cause its hidrogenated) you can either mmix it and let it warm at 300 320f for like 30 min i think or you can just 365f for less time but risking for burning it. If you grind that herbs good the oil in peanut butter will absorb the thc, just as any like virgin oil. you can let it stand for 1-3days depending the quantity. i have a friend that grows a little batch of indica and he grinded it as little as he could and and mixed it all in a jiffy jar that was half full (or empty depeending on your life philosophies) .. so yeah he eats peanutbutter sandwich for breakfast and gets pretty bake and it lasts a lot longer than toking and the high rises gradually in an hour after eating if you added too much youll be trippin balls in 3-4 hours after you ate it. peace!


----------



## blu3m4n (Jul 18, 2009)

THC, is very soluble in fat as well as oils. That's how the firecrackers work, because when you heat your oven up to 320-325F and put bud into a fat soluble substance such as peanut butter which allows you to convert delta-9-thc to delta-11-thc which is one of the 'stoned' feelings you get when you smoke, actually it is more appropriate to say the 'stoned' feeling when you eat edibles. It is more potent and absorbs into your fat faster because it avoids your liver breaking down the thc-9 to thc-11. It is also very good for pain relief


----------



## GangaGramma (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like I'm pretty late to this thread. I didn't come looking for HOW to make CannaPButter...but to see what porportions others used. Anyway...here's what I do...
Open a 16oz jar of Laura Scudder's Peanut Butter (smooth or nutty). Fresh bought...the oil is already separated for you. Pour the oil off into an electric potpourri diffuser (tiny crockpot). Add 1 - 2 grams ground bud. Heat the mixture for 24 hours or so, stirring occasionally. Strain the oil through a mesh colander (discard the green matter). Return the oil to the Pnut butter jar. Stir to reconstitute (or use a butter knife and "churn" the oil back in). Refrigerate. *Expect a strong aroma during cooking.*
Alternately...heat the oil/bud in a small saucepan on VERY low heat for several hours.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Druh (Jul 26, 2011)

I like to take the toast left over from a vaporizer and then mix it in with natural PB. I like to think I am using it 2x


----------



## dareapa (Aug 5, 2011)

I would make sum cannabutter..or cannaoil first..Then make some home made peanut butter!!...Add plenty of peanuts to a blender..slowly add cannabutter(melted) or cannaoil to the mixing or blending peanuts..you can add peanuts and oil(or butter) to the mix until u hit the right consistency...I think that would make some nice cannapeanut butter!!..


----------



## Sylvester (Jan 29, 2012)

If you're using your peanut butter _to cook with._ My quick lazy way is go down to the store, buy an all natural peanut butter (i like using Kraft) open it up and there should be oil on the top. Pour that into a container and replace it with an equal amount of your best cannabis oil stir it up till its all combined and use it in whatever you like. 
keep it in the fridge.


----------



## gladstoned (Feb 4, 2012)

Sylvester said:


> If you're using your peanut butter _to cook with._ My quick lazy way is go down to the store, buy an all natural peanut butter (i like using Kraft) open it up and there should be oil on the top. Pour that into a container and replace it with an equal amount of your best cannabis oil stir it up till its all combined and use it in whatever you like.
> keep it in the fridge.


One of the other posts said to cook bud with the oil then replace the oil, that sounds good. I like your idea of using cannabis oil better, but I think not using the oil in the peanut butter will really make the peanut butter taste like shit. Maybe adding one jar of peanut putter with the oil into a bigger container, then adding the cannabis oil, then since it would be very oily. Take another jar of peanut butter and drain the oil and add dry peanut butter till it is ideal. Adding straight bud will add the chlorophyll taste and that is what tastes bad, plus the whole, picking pieces of bud out your teeth part that isn't good either. I think it's good to infuse cannabinoids into another base then discard plant material.


----------



## Sylvester (Feb 7, 2012)

> *
> 
> I think not using the oil in the peanut butter will really make the peanut butter taste like shit.​
> ​
> *




I up to this point had used this ONLY for baking. So it was peanut butter + sugar + chocolate +etc. the taste of the peanut butter is normal to me in a recipe.
I tasted the peanut butter on its own, and used it on toast with grape jelly it's not the best recipe to be eating on its own but its certainly eatable Another thing is I often use the peanut oil (from the peanut butter and extra from a bottle) to make the canna oil going into the peanut butter. 
How I make the canna oil is -- frying pan on a low heat stirring for an hour (don't ever let the oil boil) turn the oven off let it sit till its cool and put it though a coffee filter to get all the pieces out.


----------

